# Long Range Shooting Championship to be held in Bahwalpur - Pakistan.



## Amaa'n

*MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH FIELD SPORTS CLUB – BAHAWALPUR

*
2nd Muhammad Ali Jinnah Shooting Championship – 2019 is being conducted from* 3 -18 December at Bahawalpur.* This championship will not only be the biggest firing championship in Pakistan but will also be the first in line to *conduct matches at Extreme Long Ranges in Pakistan.* The championship aims at conducting twenty-seven matches in varying categories with ranges from 25 meters to *1500 meters*. Open to both national and international shooters, this Championship will not only improve the shooting standards, promote shooting sports amongst the youth but will also provide opportunities for identifying vibrant talent in the field. With a drive to move in the same direction in Pakistan, there was a dire need for the development of a joint shooting platform.

For this purpose, foundation of Muhammad Ali Jinnah Field Sports Club was laid at Bahawalpur, which will accommodate all. This club is unique as it offers ranges varying from 25 meters to 1500 meters for firing of wide range of weapons to include air rifles, pistols, small bore rifles, hunting rifles, target *rifles and sniper rifles*. Besides other facilities, the club also provides video target display at firing points for each shooter firing at long and extremely long ranges. A group of twenty firers can fire at a time and each firing point is provided with bench rest, trench and platform for prone position. Apart from shooting the club will also host adventure activities such as hunting, treasure hunt, etc. This club has the aim and potential to not only improve the shooting standards, promote shooting culture but also attract winter tourism in Cholistan.






For registration visit http://thecholistancup.com/

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Foxtrot Alpha said:


> *MUHAMMAD ALI JINNAH FIELD SPORTS CLUB – BAHAWALPUR*
> 2nd Muhammad Ali Jinnah Shooting Championship – 2019 is being conducted from* 3 -18 December at Bahawalpur.* This championship will not only be the biggest firing championship in Pakistan but will also be the first in line to *conduct matches at Extreme Long Ranges in Pakistan.* The championship aims at conducting twenty seven matches in varying categories with ranges from 25 meters to *1500 meters*. Open to both national and international shooters, this Championship will not only improve the shooting standards, promote shooting sports amongst the youth but will also provide opportunities for identifying vibrant talent in the field. With a drive to move in the same direction in Pakistan, there was a dire need for development of a joint shooting platform.
> 
> For this purpose, foundation of Muhammad Ali Jinnah Field Sports Club was laid at Bahawalpur, which will accommodate all. This club is unique as it offers ranges varying from 25 meters to 1500 meters for firing of wide range of weapons to include air rifles, pistols, small bore rifles, hunting rifles, target ri*fles and sniper rifles*. Besides other facilities, the club also provides video target display at firing points for each shooter firing at long and extreme long ranges. A group of twenty firers can fire at a time and each firing point is provided with bench rest, trench and platform for prone position. Apart from shooting the club will also host adventure activities such as hunting, treasure hunt, etc. This club has the aim and potential to not only improve the shooting standards, promote shooting culture but also attract winter tourism in Cholistan.
> For registration visit http://thecholistancup.com/
> View attachment 582881
> View attachment 582882
> View attachment 582883
> View attachment 582884
> View attachment 582885
> View attachment 582886


so its true, Pakistan bought Rangemasters defence section?


----------



## Kompromat

That's a Steelcore Thunderbolt 762 if my eyes aren't mistaken entirely. 



Path-Finder said:


> so its true, Pakistan bought Rangemasters defence section?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Amaa'n

Path-Finder said:


> so its true, Pakistan bought Rangemasters defence section?


Not really, doesn't have to be....private collectors are there in Pakistan......just google the arsenal of Jamal Leghari and you will know

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Horus said:


> That's a Steelcore Thunderbolt 762 if my eyes aren't mistaken entirely.


darn, yes you are right. I got confused with the muzzle break! The long range is rangemaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

If i recall correctly, the 50 BMG has never been shot in Pakistan during open competitions. Judging from the advertisement, it looks like something big is going on there.

Let's gather @Zarvan and go get that trophy! 

@RescueRanger @DESERT FIGHTER 



Path-Finder said:


> darn, yes you are right. I got confused with the muzzle break! The long range is rangemaster.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Path-Finder

Horus said:


> If i recall correctly, the 50 BMG has never been shot in Pakistan during open competitions. Judging from the advertisement, it looks like something big is going on there.
> 
> Let's gather @Zarvan and go get that trophy!
> 
> @RescueRanger @DESERT FIGHTER


great idea, enter team PDF into competition.


----------



## Kompromat

What are the fees? 

Any idea? 




Path-Finder said:


> great idea, enter team PDF into competition.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Path-Finder

Horus said:


> What are the fees?
> 
> Any idea?



http://thecholistancup.com/registeration.php

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> That's a Steelcore Thunderbolt 762 if my eyes aren't mistaken entirely.


Range Master is really heavy. I posed with both Beret and also Range Master during my visit to IDEAS and trust. RangeMaster was way too heavy

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Kompromat

Did you find the M-82 to be lighter? 



Zarvan said:


> Range Master is really heavy. I posed with both Beret and also Range Master during my visit to IDEAS and trust. RangeMaster was way too heavy


----------



## Suff Shikan

Horus said:


> Did you find the M-82 to be lighter?


M82 is bit lighter than Range Master, RM is one heavy beast, Cold Metal Monster

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Zarvan

Horus said:


> Did you find the M-82 to be lighter?


Yes M-82 was lighter than RangeMaster. RangeMaster was only metal that is why it was so heavy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kompromat

Key difference is that the RM to the best of my understanding is a classic bolt action rifle as opposed to M-82 which is a Semi auto action? 



Suff Shikan said:


> M82 is bit lighter than Range Master, RM is one heavy beast, Cold Metal Monster
> View attachment 583013


----------



## Areesh

Suff Shikan said:


> M82 is bit lighter than Range Master, RM is one heavy beast, Cold Metal Monster
> View attachment 583013



Nice swag bro

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SecularNationalist

So all those 50BMG sniper rifles and other guns.You definitely need licenses for all those weapons to participate in this contest? Or only pak army can take part in this ?


----------



## ZAC1

so who is going to participate....keyboard warriors 
one question in mind whether we have to bring our own weapon


----------



## Metal 0-1

Suff Shikan said:


> M82 is bit lighter than Range Master, RM is one heavy beast, Cold Metal Monster
> View attachment 583013


Let's put this matter aside for a minute. Just tell me from where did you get that combat pants and boots. Guide me in a good direction.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Suff Shikan

Metal 0-1 said:


> Let's put this matter aside for a minute. Just tell me from where did you get that combat pants and boots. Guide me in a good direction.


Aliexpress.com

https://www.aliexpress.com/item/329...hweb0_0,searchweb201602_10,searchweb201603_55

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

